# 186 visa direct entry stream for 457 under 2years?



## ricardo.a.pinto (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi

I have been in Oz for the last 10 months on a 457 with the same company and based in Melbourne. My company is willing to sponsor my PR but I am unsure I qualify for the 186 visa. 

I understand that I don't qualify for the Temporary Residence stream because I have been less than 2 years on 457 with same company. 
Will I be able to apply for the Direct Entry stream?

Anyone can help? Thank you
I


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi ricardo.a.pinto, 

first of all: I'm not an expert on the ENS (186) visa. I'd suggest reading through the official 186 subclass information provided by DIAC and also the Migration Booklet 5. The description on the webpage states that you should ...


> ... choose the Direct Entry stream if you have never, or only briefly, worked in the Australian labour market, *or have not held a subclass 457 visa for the last two years with your nominating employer*, or if you are applying directly from outside Australia.


So, if your employer is willing to sponsor and you can meet all other criteria (skills assessment, IELTS, work experience etc.) then, yes, they can nominate you for the 186 Direct Entry stream. 

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## cezanne90 (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi, 
sorry to bring this up but I'm in the same situation with *ricardo*.

I have been working in the same company that went on to sponsor me for visa 457 for 3 years but have only worked in just over a year under visa 457.

The bolded part from *espresso *seems to point out that if you're currently holding a visa 457 or you're holding a visa 457 for the last 2 years, you're not eligible to apply for Direct Entry stream.

I wanted to apply for Direct Entry if possible and I don't want to wait for 1 more year, so can anyone confirm this?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

If you have held a 457 visa for *at least 2 years*, you can apply for 186 under the TRT stream. If you have held a 457 visa for *less than 2 years or have never held a 457 visa*, you can apply for 186 under the Direct Entry stream.


----------



## cezanne90 (Jun 16, 2013)

Maggie-May24 said:


> If you have held a 457 visa for *at least 2 years*, you can apply for 186 under the TRT stream. If you have held a 457 visa for *less than 2 years or have never held a 457 visa*, you can apply for 186 under the Direct Entry stream.


Which means I can apply for 186 under the Direct Entry stream provided if I fulfill all the requirement and the company still willing to sponsor me? 
Ok thank you very much.


----------



## shamsz (Jun 17, 2015)

*ACS Assessment and ENS Visa requirements*

Hi Expats,

I need your valued inputs for my situation

I have recently graduated from an Australian University, but unable to assess the degree due to ACS requirement changes for 1 year experience/ professional year.

However, I am currently doing a full time job, relevant to my field (ICT), and my employer is willing to nominate me for ENS 186 visa. I want to apply for the direct entry scheme once I am nominated by the employer.

I have total 3.5 years experience (overseas) and a bachelor degree.

1. As I heard of, DIAC has a rule that anyone who wishes to apply for residency under direct entry scheme for 186 (ens sponsored) visa, he/she will have to have 3 years of wok experience and must be assessed by assessing authority.
2. As per Australian Computer Society (ACS), to be assessed, an overseas IT graduate must have atleast 2 years of work experience. These initial 2 years experience will not be counted for claiming points for immigration purpose.

Since I am not applying for skilled migration, and I do not need to claim points from my experience, shall I be able to satisfy immigration's requirement of the 3 years work experience for the direct entry scheme? Or my initial 2 years work experience will be taken off by ACS, and immigration will consider only rest 1.5 years work experience?


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

I believe you would need 3 years of relevant experience based on the skills assessor's criteria which, in the case of ACS, would require you to have 3 years experience gained AFTER they deem you to be qualified. So you would get a positive skills assessment, but would not have enough relevant experience for a 186 Direct Entry visa.


----------



## shamsz (Jun 17, 2015)

Maggie-May24 said:


> I believe you would need 3 years of relevant experience based on the skills assessor's criteria which, in the case of ACS, would require you to have 3 years experience gained AFTER they deem you to be qualified. So you would get a positive skills assessment, but would not have enough relevant experience for a 186 Direct Entry visa.


Thanks. I do have some part-time experience prior to completion of my bachelor degree. Do you think that those can be considered as experience too?


----------



## navahmed (Feb 3, 2017)

Hi
I have just got an 457 visa and travelling to Oz to start my job. I am a Doctor. I also qualify for Skillselect 189. 

I was wondering should I go for the Direct Stream 186 route, or should just apply for 189. I want to get PR asap and dont want to wait for two years.

Also, for Direct Stream 186, is the employer nomination/sponsor necessary?
Regards 
Nav


----------

